# Healthy extremely low-fat diet?



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

So fat has always been my biggest trigger. I've never been able to survive a slice of pizza or an ice cream cone intact. But in the past few months my ibs-d has gone from annoying to completely debilitating and pretty dangerous (well, not the ibs itself, but the consequential weight loss), and so obviously my reaction to fat has gotten worse. Because of my weight issue, I force myself to have some fat, like some peanut butter or a little olive oil in my dinner, and even that small bit wipes me out. In my attempts to try everything, I have been trying the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, which doesn't allow any complex carbs, so it relies a lot on protein. So even though I haven't been having beef or any especially fatty meat, I've been having a lot more fat than usual. But I've actually lost significant weight these past few days because the diarrhea is so much worse.I haven't given up on this specific carb thing yet. But if this doesn't somehow make me tolerate fat well, I think I want to try almost completely eliminating fat from my diet - only eating the least fatty types of protein, not cooking anything with any oil or eating any foods cooked with butter, and only eating very low fat products. No carbs every set me off, though now everything can. My question is - can I possibly have a healthy diet with very low diet. Forget about balanced - can I possibly maintain weight and not screw myself up by eating mostly carbs and some very lean protein for at least a few months, until my ibs should settle down?


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

With No fats and no carbs it will be very hard to get enough calories in a day.Have you tried avacadoes? Coconut oil? Organic raw nuts? I know they are fats but start off with a little and see if you can tolerate it. I found that unhealthy fats set me of and even heathly fats set me off if they were not organic. Hopefully you have some Lbs to loose while you figure it out. Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

People that do the Dean Ornish Very low fat diet do eventually find a weight they stabalize at (they do not continue to lose weight until they die of anorexia like complications or anything). At least some versions of that is vegan but you could add low fat chicken and fish if you tolerate those, or stick to the beans if you tolerate carbs in legumes.http://www.pmri.org/spectrum/dean_ornish_books.html has some info on his stuff.If you can get enough calories you do not need more than about 10% to come from fat (but you do need to make sure you get the right fats when you do that).Now you can try to find the most nutrient dense foods without fat. If all you eat is lettuce and broth you can't get enough calories. But if you tolerate fruits and rice or barley or bread and other carbs you can get enough calories from those to maintain weight, but you may need to up your portions.http://www.feinberg.northwestern.edu/nutri...rnish-diet.html has a sample that is 10% of calories from fat and has almost 2000 calories which will maintain weight on most people unless you exercise a lot, and if you need 3000 or 4000 calories because you are an athlete you can just up all the portions to get to that.


----------



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas and links. I'll try the diet you mentioned. Unfortunately, I have had to discontinue the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, as I have continued to lose weight, and now just can't afford to lose anymore. But I think since eating carbs works for me, that might be better anyways.


----------

